# Autocorrection coming to HR20 afterall?



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10248535&returnExpertiseCode=

According to the TechKnowGuy at DirecTV, autocorrection is in beta now and going to be rolled out nationally?

News to me.

Anybody else hear about this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ATARI said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10248535&returnExpertiseCode=
> 
> According to the TechKnowGuy at DirecTV, autocorrection is in beta now and going to be rolled out nationally?
> 
> ...


Yes it was added last Friday in the CE for the HR20-700.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I look forward to this and VOD.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

ATARI said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10248535&returnExpertiseCode=
> 
> According to the TechKnowGuy at DirecTV, autocorrection is in beta now and going to be rolled out nationally?
> 
> ...


If anyone knows, it's *THAT* TechKnowGuy


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

D* has given a name to the CE's we get: Development/Public Beta versions.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Larry G said:


> If anyone knows, it's *THAT* TechKnowGuy


Most of the (us) TechKnow Guides also participate in these forums, in case you hadn't noticed. It is very common for us to refer people here.

Carl


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have autocorrection and it's been working good so far. You will like it when they put it on a national release.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Most of the (us) TechKnow Guides also participate in these forums, in case you hadn't noticed. It is very common for us to refer people here.
> 
> Carl


Oh I realize that. That's how I first came to this forum.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Well this is great news!!

My big three wants were autocorrection, CIR and DLB. And I told myself as soon as D* gave us one of these, I was going to order an HR20. So, good to my word, as soon as this feature goes national, I'll be giving D* a call and placing an order.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome to the HR20 club!!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ATARI said:


> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...read?rootPostID=10248535&returnExpertiseCode=
> 
> According to the TechKnowGuy at DirecTV, autocorrection is in beta now and going to be rolled out nationally?
> 
> ...


In onscreen menus, DirecTV is officially calling it "FFW Correction", not "Autocorrection", so TechKNowGuy should look at the menus more often.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Larry G said:


> If anyone knows, it's *THAT* TechKnowGuy


[Slapping my forehead]

It's Earl -- why did I never put that together before?

Who's texasbrit on this forum?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ATARI said:


> [Slapping my forehead]
> 
> It's Earl -- why did I never put that together before?
> 
> Who's texasbrit on this forum?


texasbrit


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> texasbrit


OK, no more questions from me today.

I've exceeded my dumb quota.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

ATARI said:


> OK, no more questions from me today.
> 
> I've exceeded my dumb quota.


Do you think I should change my name here to become more anonymous..??


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ATARI said:


> OK, no more questions from me today.
> 
> I've exceeded my dumb quota.


As you can see, this is a helpful bunch. feel free to ask as many questions as you like.

Welcome!


----------



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't even begin to tell you how happy this will finally make me feel about the HR20. This was mine, and many others, biggiest complaint about the HR20. 

Maybe I'll stop using my HR20 just for recording HD content, as I watch D* through my HR10-250 still.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The FFW/Auto correction is working pretty good so far but it's still rough on MPEG4 I hear (I've got no MPEG4 to test it on yet). I never really cared for the Tivo autocorrection as I never seemed to get it right (it would back up too much or not enough). So far the autocorrection on the HR20 seems to be just about right for me so far. Which is strange since I've never like autocorrection.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

I can chime in. Scott is about on with my experience. On Mpeg2 HD and all SD, the autocorrect is great, almost perfect for me (complete perfection would be a user definable amount), but the Mpeg4 HD is not so great. I think it's more because of the choppiness that you experience when you FF over Mpeg4 and not the autocorrect itself, but either way, the 30 sec slip is still better there for me.

I'm happy to have it!

Xaa


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Xaa said:


> I can chime in. Scott is about on with my experience. On Mpeg2 HD and all SD, the autocorrect is great, almost perfect for me (complete perfection would be a user definable amount), but the Mpeg4 HD is not so great. I think it's more because of the choppiness that you experience when you FF over Mpeg4 and not the autocorrect itself, but either way, the 30 sec slip is still better there for me.
> 
> I'm happy to have it!
> 
> Xaa


And, with D*'s supposed plans to do more MEPG4 in the future, they really need to get the choppiness taken care of so that autocorrection works properly on MPEG4 as well.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Word.

I've got hope, they've demonstrated enough commitment to me.

Xaa


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

We don't want to carry on this discussion of actual auto-correction performance in this forum much longer as it is not a national release yet. 

Let's get it over to the CE forum where it belongs and not cross-pollinate any more than absolutely necessary.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone know when can expect to see the NR with autocorrection? I am still shaking from my TiVo autocorrection withdrawals (and I've had my HR20 since Sept 2006). It's the one thing I miss from TiVo. We get that, and TiVo can officially RIP as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just like other features being tested in the CE forum, it will be rolled out nationally when the developers think they've addressed all the issues. 

I agree with hasan, I ask a moderator to close this thread with a message that further discussion be moved to the CE forum.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

lamontcranston said:


> Just like other features being tested in the CE forum, it will be rolled out nationally when the developers think they've addressed all the issues.
> 
> I agree with hasan, I ask a moderator to close this thread with a message that further discussion be moved to the CE forum.


Just becasue the feature exists in a current CE shouldn't proclude us from talking about it in the HR20 forum. Not all of us participate in the CEs, but we would still like to discuss future features. I think closing this thread would be a bad decision.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

ATARI said:


> OK, no more questions from me today.
> 
> I've exceeded my dumb quota.


Atari, I miss you... I sold you at a garage sale back in 1995 and I've been kicking myself since. 

Welcome to DBSTalk! There's a wealth of information here so enjoy.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Just becasue the feature exists in a current CE shouldn't proclude us from talking about it in the HR20 forum. Not all of us participate in the CEs, but we would still like to discuss future features. I think closing this thread would be a bad decision.


I agree with hilmar.

This thread did not start with a discussion of how the CE release was working, it was a question about whether "autocorrection" was coming. That seems appropriate for this forum. I don't go over to the CE forum, so I wouldn't have known about this upcoming feature.

The performance of the CE release became part of this thread only because CE participants brought it up.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Just becasue the feature exists in a current CE shouldn't proclude us from talking about it in the HR20 forum. Not all of us participate in the CEs, but we would still like to discuss future features. I think closing this thread would be a bad decision.


It doesn't matter what any of us think. We have been instructed by the CE team to NOT DISCUSS CE issues outside of the CE forum. As long as we don't tie any of our CE experiences with this feature to the discussion here, then, yes, you are correct.

Unfortunately, several of us from the CE forum (me included) noted that the feature was already present in a CE. That was our mistake and I already regret it.

Here is how it "typically" has worked in the past.

Someone from Q&A makes a request or observation about a desired feature.

Someone from the CE notices and says "it's in the CE now, you'll get it when the CE goes national".

At that point, all discussion of the feature takes place in the CE forum, to prevent cross-pollination of the two forums. It's an organizational thing to prevent contamination and confusion. Its purpose is to make sure that discussions in the Q&A forum are confined to what is actually present in the firmware used by members of the Q&A forum and not features of a CE. Not that future things can't be discussed, but knowledge of such gleaned from the CE forum is NOT appropriate here, period.

Since this has not been observed this time, and some people insist in continuing the intermingling of CE with Q&A, I will no longer post anything from my knowledge gained in the CE to the Q&A forum.

As I said, it was my mistake to mention it...I won't do it again. I apologize to all concerned.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Closing threads is not something I like to do, but the thread has answered the OP question: the HR20 form of autocorrection is coming. And that DIRECTV is listening to us.

And Atari is warmly invited to checkout the CE forums for more information and perhaps join in. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------

